# October 15, 2012 BMQ



## jnthncrdns (13 Sep 2012)

Who else starts their training on October 15? .

Leaving for St-Jean on October 13 from Toronto.


----------



## mac.ulph (13 Sep 2012)

Not sure, but I'm supposed to hear back tomorrow or next week about selection results... Maybe see you there?


----------



## Joshua1 (14 Sep 2012)

I ,will be starting BMQ on oct 15th as well. i leave as well on the 13th . I am from Nova Scotia


----------



## Thebrood (17 Sep 2012)

I start on the 15th. Fly out of toronto on the 13th - swearing in at Hamilton on Oct 5.

Perfect mix of excitement/Nervousness going on right now


----------



## Joshua1 (17 Sep 2012)

Cool, will see you there. My swearing in, is on Oct 9th


----------



## jnthncrdns (19 Sep 2012)

See you guys there .

Swearing in on October 3rd.


----------



## borden77 (26 Sep 2012)

Joshua1 said:
			
		

> Cool, will see you there. My swearing in, is on Oct 9th



Joshua1- I just received the call, swearing in on Oct 9th (Halifax) Flying out on Oct 13th!! Pretty pumped boys cant wait!


----------



## SharkmanSIX (26 Sep 2012)

BMQ October 15th, coming from Toronto, swearing in on the 3rd, Trade Combat Engineer


----------



## jnthncrdns (26 Sep 2012)

SharkmanSIX said:
			
		

> BMQ October 15th, coming from Toronto, swearing in on the 3rd, Trade Combat Engineer


It looks like we're going to see each other at the Recruiting Centre on the 3rd .


----------



## SharkmanSIX (26 Sep 2012)

Rather exciting isn't it? Think about it every minute of every day


----------



## jnthncrdns (26 Sep 2012)

Yes it is . Can't wait.


----------



## jwasm1992 (27 Sep 2012)

I will be heading out tomorrow for CFLRS, RC Ottawa going to be Vehicle tech


----------

